

Looking For A Co-Founder For An Online Programming Interview Tutor - pepsi_can

http://blueberrytree.ws<p>I once blew a programming interview at Microsoft. I was disappointed in myself and I was sure I could have done better had I only studied the correct things (Date and time algorithms).<p>Instead of looking for another job, I decided to start living off my savings and build an online programming interview tutor smart enough to figure out what topics I needed more practice with. I started building BlueberryTree because I wanted to use it.<p>I've finished enough development for a potential MVP and I'm working on adding more programming interview exercises, tutorials and video lectures. I'd like a partner and I'm willing to split equity 50/50.<p>I'm a software developer and I love what I do. I read technical books on the toilet, I don't care what language or framework I use, I'm easy to get along with, and I drink my whiskey neat.<p>I'm looking for a new best friend and partner. You could be a developer, a designer or someone who loves to get sales.<p>If you'd like to know more contact me at "cozysystems at gmail.com"
======
dkersten
Some random questions for you:

What language/framework/tech is your programming tutor written in?

What skills/qualities are you looking for in a cofounder?

Where are you located (closest city I guess is enough)?

~~~
pepsi_can
It's written using Ruby On Rails 2.X. The exercises are written in C. I also
have an exercise recommendation server I wrote in Clojure.

If a co-founder is a software developer, I'd like someone with experience
writing a web app front to back. Maybe someone that specializes in something
I'm not too familiar with. I noticed you're into systems programming, I'd love
to work with someone with that kind of experience!

As far as qualities go, I'd like someone who can work remotely and get shit
done. Someone that will communicate immediately how they feel about the
project. For example, if they didn't want to be a part of it anymore, they
would just come out and tell me and not just disappear.

I am currently living in Midland, TX. I'll be moving to El Paso, TX soon.
Nearest tech city is Austin, TX. I drive there occasionally for meet ups. As
soon as my wife finishes school, we're off to California.

~~~
dkersten
I like your project, but I honestly can't say if I'm willing or able to commit
to cofounding a startup around it right now (as it would obviously be a big
commitment, I'd want to be sure its something I can and want to do first -
plus I'd have personal projects/startup ideas to cancel or put on hold). I
also don't know if I would be a good fit[1].

Still, I would be interested in chatting regardless (even if you already found
somebody - one can never have enough good contacts), so feel free to drop me
an email sometime. HN username at gmail.

[1] eg, I have no real business experience, nor have I ever used rails -
willing to learn on both counts, of course, but I don't want to say I can do
something when I don't know for sure. I'm also based in europe (Ireland) and I
don't know if the distance would cause problems

------
JesseAldridge
I think this is a somewhat interesting idea. I got bored and quit before
finishing one of the example problems though...

If you're looking for a co-founder, maybe you could try open sourcing your
project on GitHub, and then re-submitting your request along with a link to
the code. That's the first thing I would want to look at.

------
pepsi_can
Clickable link: <http://blueberrytree.ws>

------
jcr
You might want to look up Gayle Laakmann, who wrote "Cracking the Coding
Interview" amongst others other books and runs a site/startup called
CareerCup.

<http://www.careercup.com/>

------
ig1
Have you done the financial models to check how viable the business model is?

